# brass door latch?



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 2, 2005)

Dug one of these brass door latches in Kennebunk,Me. Gave it to a friend that likes dogs, a couple years later. The next weekend I was digging a dump in Bath,Me (60 Mi away) and found this one, identical to the first. Strange. Would like to know more about it. Age,value or where it might have been made or if anyone else has dug these.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 2, 2005)

*RE: unexspected discovery*

Here is a front view


----------



## diggerjeff (Feb 2, 2005)

that is one high dollar piece of door hardware. i have been collecting this type of stuff for 15 years and you just dont see this quality of hardware. i believe this a a door pull for a door bell, but would need to see the back. dont give it away unless you are going to give it to me!!lol!! a quess at value would be between 150.00 and 300.00!! i will look it up when i get home tonight and try to give you a little more info. dont clean it with anything !! it is an outstanding piece from the 1880's.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Diggerjeff
 Here is a picture of the back. Rod pivots on iron pin, still moves freely. Appears both pieces are cast, the top part of plate behind dogs heard has what appears to be a lions head. Guessing this might be of English (colonial) origin maybe? Let me know what you find out. Thanks.
                                                                                                                     Cliff


----------



## diggerjeff (Feb 2, 2005)

im fairly sure this was made in the us. were did you digit from? i have seen it listed in my victorian hardware books. it is a beauty!!  i want to say it was made by  russel and irwin co.  it this point i am uncertian if  it is a bell pull or door latch. i will get more info. when i get home tonight!!


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 2, 2005)

I am inclined to think it is a latch because the way it is constructed only allows short up/down movement of the rod. Dug one in Kennebunk,Maine and the other in Bath,Maine about 60 miles away. Portland,Maine (old city) as about halfway in between so maybe they were made there.


----------



## diggerjeff (Feb 2, 2005)

i knew i had seen this many times , i found a listing for it in ANTIQUE HARDWARE PRICE GUIDE   BY  H. WEBER WILSON C.1999. wilson is a preeminent authority on antique hardware. the market has gone up quite a bit since 99. you can hardly find this stuff anymore!   first of all it is listed as a tee-handle bell pull. and is in the serious collectors range. the manufacturer is not listed and likely is not known at this time. it dates from the 1870's not 80's, and i was a bit off on the price. it lists in the 300.00 - 500.00 range.
  recently a dog door knob by russell and irwin that wilson had listed 2000.00+ brought over 30,000.00 at auction. your bell pull is fantastic! i estimate ,if prof. restored this would fetch 500.00+ at this time. do not wire brush or steelwool it!!!  condition is a critical factor for value. is there pitting of the metal? those dark patches are stains and in order to remove them you would have to use a cutting polish and you would loose detail. this would be a bad idea on a piece of this value . if it was mine i think i would just leave it as is!  can i go digging with you sometime! you could keep all the bottles we might find!! ha ha !! awsome find!!!


----------



## diggerjeff (Feb 2, 2005)

hey cliff i got dibbs on the next one!  seriously ,i will pay a fair price.  i think that it amazing you have actually dug two of these!!


----------



## diggerjeff (Feb 2, 2005)

hi jules!
  i need to know if your hardware is steel or brass . get out your magnet and see if it sticks. use a good magnet not one off the door of your fridge. some weak mags.dont go through heavy paint layers.  what are you going to do after you get them clean ,just laquer them?
 will you post a pic?


----------



## wootten (Feb 2, 2005)

this thread is very interesting-you need to find out if your friend still has the first one that you found!-best of luck and keep us posted-wow-wendy


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Diggerjeff,
     Thank you for the info on my unexpected discovery. This is almost like Antiques Roadshow. Surprised to find out that it is worth that much. Tee-handle bellpull that's a new one for me. Believe it or not this one came from the same dump I got the wide mouth case gin bottle from. I have always saved odd things I find digging and its fun trying to figure out what they are or were. Guess I will have to watch for more of these around here. Have to see if my friend still has the other one. Must be more around if I have found 2 in the last few years. Have several other odd things I've dug guess I'll have to post some others. I will keep you in mind if I find another one. Thaks again.
 May the bottle gods smile on you.
                                                                     Cliff


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow! This is a great lesson for all those diggers out there who just toss or rake aside anything that's not glass!  I was guilty of this when I first started, but then I came to my senses.[]  More than once I've gone back to some 'dug-out' sites with my home made screener just to see what would turn up.  Soooo, Cliff, WHAT ELSE did you pull out of that dump in Bath?!!!! First that incredible case gin, now this? Come on, stop teasing us![]  I'm ready to hike up there from Westbrook and dig through the Maine Perma-frost![8D]


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 3, 2005)

Maine Digger,
 Three of us dug on this dump all fall into January. We found some decent bottles in about every category you can name. Poisons,meds,druggists,liquors etc. Very few screw top bottles. A few pontil bottles. I did find three 1915 cokes one day. Every day was fun and we would split up any we ran into several of. Bottle gods smiled on everyone at times.


----------



## diggerjeff (Feb 4, 2005)

IF THEY ARE STEEL , JUST THROW THEM IN PAINT THINNER! IT WONT HURT THEM !
 ALL THIESE WERE ORIG. PAINTED GLOSS BLACK OR PLATED IN BRASS. IF YOU WANT CLEAR COAT YOU WILL HAVE TO HAVE THEM SAND BLASTED. OR JUST REPAINT TO CONTROLL RUST!  THEY LOOK 1880'S OR 1890'S . VERY FANCY HINGES!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi all Cliff popped in on me today to check out my tumbling operation and just happened to have that brass bell pull with him! I couldn't believe it when he traded it to me for that abm Bakers extract!!!! lol [] It really is elaborately detailed right down to the dogs eyes!  Thanks for showing it to me Cliff! Taz


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Taz,
 Quite an impressive collection of bottles you have. Always great to see bottles you usually just read about. Nice bottle tumbler as well. First time I have seen one in operation. Will stop by to chat again when in the area. Thanks 
                                                                                                     Cliff


----------



## diggs (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey there prospector.I have no idea about your finds.I have dug a bunch of these fixtures up and put them in a pile.I,m going back to my spot and get them and clean them up and take some pictures for you-all to see.I have a very heavy and unusual one with the bunch.Looks like a fancy door fixture.Sorry I cant help you,but you have helped me.I had no idea about these fixtures,until now. Thanks again.Hope someone can give you the info. you need.


----------

